# Boricuas Beef With Miguel Cotto



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

wsup everybody was talking to a Rican last night. She goes off about how she has met Miguel before and hates him because he's arrogant, serious, and lacks empathy for others. My response to that as a boxing fan was what's wrong with that he sounds like me.

anyways, is Miguel that alpha. It seems every Rican who has met him irl begins to cop an attitude wheres Americans are on his dick as if he was Joe Louis. He's boxing fans favorite person save a few bitter margo(e)retards or enlightened Joyboys that knew he avoided Floyd for years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I've heard other people whose met Cotto say he was a dick. Ironically, I met Dunbar from Real World and The Challenge on MTV on Friday at a bar in Atlanta. He's a real douchebag also in person as well as the show :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Yeah I've heard other people whose met Cotto say he was a dick.* Ironically, I met Dunbar from Real World and The Challenge on MTV on Friday at a bar in Atlanta. He's a real douchebag also in person as well as the show :lol:


If he's dick, then it explains why he's a massive pussy hunter from all the accounts of people who have seen him irl. Legend has it he's not exactly a "standards guy" either


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I met Cotto when I was in Vegas for his fight with Floyd last year. He didn't say a word to me, but he was nice enough to take a pic. Take that for what it's worth I guess.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

church11 said:


> I met Cotto when I was in Vegas for his fight with Floyd last year. He didn't say a word to me, but he was nice enough to take a pic. Take that for what it's worth I guess.


That's how he comes across from my perspective. Well mannered but don't expect him to be talkative or outgoing


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So he's a gay psycho.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I met Cotto a few years ago at a fundraiser event in the States. My cousin and I asked to take a picture with him and he turned and looked at us for like three seconds with that angry/constipated look he has on his face during staredowns. Nice enough guy to take a pic and shake my hand before he walked back to his table (where his fat friend and advisor were sitting), but like you said, don't expect him to put a smile on and talk to you. I wouldn't call it being a dick....more along the lines of a super serious introverted guy.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Yup, heard from a trainer that he gives off a douche vibe rubs people off te wrong way... They don't love him in Rico land as much as they do mr. Trinidad.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes a quiet family man. hes also one of the most recognized people in boxing. he cant go any where without people bugging him


----------



## Delroc (May 23, 2013)

kind of related, i met Matthysse in AC at Caesars after he KO peterson and dude was mad cool. Didn't know much english but understood me when i asked him if garcia was next and if i could get a pic. he actually seemed flattered i wanted a pic. we literally just kind of walked by him, he was standing there with one person from his team and people walking by clearly didn't have a clue who he was. Alexander was on the floor below him taking pics since he fought on that card, no offense to Devon but i couldn't care less about him, just not a fan of his like that nothing personal. Lucas put up a hell of a fight with Garcia and i hope he can fight his way for a rematch at some point.

It was maybe like 2-3 hours after the fight so i assume it was sometime after the post fight press conference. I wonder if fighters realize little friendly interactions go a long way for fans. I was already a fan of his but him just giving me 5 minutes of his time and smiling made me that much more a fan. humble dude for sure.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto(e) a G.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Cotto(e) a G.


who freakin cares if hes a dick? hes a warrior in the ring like marquez and that is all that counts


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> who freakin cares if hes a dick? hes a warrior in the ring like marquez and that is all that counts


:good

I've always liked Miguel's cold, no smiling attitude.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

some people are just laid back an dont talk much.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Prime Trinidad will make Miguel become a woman.

Anyways.. My uncle met Miguel and said that Miguel was a real G.
He know his son is a homosexual but he don't care. He said that if his son wanna be gay.. he support that.
He's a real G.Great dad too.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :good
> 
> I've always liked Miguel's cold, no smiling attitude.


tyson was a major dick in public and people loved him for that


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't even like Tito that much but Trinidad was PR'S great hero.

Cotto would never be Trinidad to the PR Islands.....................

When Trinidad came out against Vargas and against Mayorga and the entire arena was chanting 'Tito Tito' you could feel their love of the man.


I know most of you think that 'as long as they get millions they are happy'

Most of you are wrong.. My Uncle personally can confirm a large amount of boxers do need that fan approval.
My uncle talked to almost all of them and even Lennox admits that 'it would have been nice to be loved like Bruno'


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> tyson was a major dick in public and people loved him for that


Didn't he try to rush Lennox and got knocked out cold by a Lewis right?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was with my girl's Puerto Rican family for thanksgiving, and thought I would impress her cousin by showing him the pics I took at his last fight. The guy went on rant about how Cotto is a dick. I was kind of shocked. I didn't know Puerto Ricans viewed him that way.

I can see it in hindsight, though...walking back to the locker room after the Rodriguez fight, he looked like he was avoiding us fans like the plague. Nice tits on Mrs Cotto, though. :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I girl's Puerto Rican family for thanksgiving, and thought I would impress her cousin by showing him the pics I took at his last fight. The guy went on rant about how Cotto is a dick. I was kind of shocked. I didn't know Puerto Ricans viewed him that way.
> 
> I can see it in hindsight, though...walking back to the locker room after the Rodriguez fight, he looked like he was avoided us fans like the plague. Nice toys on Mrs Cotto, though. :good


mrs cotto milf


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I think some Puerto Ricans still cling on to the way Tito used to be with the fans - warm, approachable and fun. Cotto isn't like that. He's a modest, family man that isn't quite familiar with being all smiles and talkative for the camera. And they mistake that for arrogance/rudeness.


----------



## Minotauro (Jun 6, 2013)

I met Cotto few years ago and he was super cool take a pic with me and my bro as well.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is funny, because this isn't the first time I've heard this type of story. One of our ladies recently came back from the Island and said she saw him at the club, said he was a dick and called her a bitch because she refused to hook up.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think some Puerto Ricans still cling on to the way Tito used to be with the fans - warm, approachable and fun. Cotto isn't like that. He's a modest, family man that isn't quite familiar with being all smiles and talkative for the camera. And they mistake that for arrogance/rudeness.


Exactly this. 
Not only off of Tito, but other PR fighters as well who have big personalities. 
Must be a cultural thing where Cotto came up a little short. dirty face dan would probably know  @DirtyDan


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cotto addressed this in a radio interview I translated, in which he's the most joking and loose I've ever seen him.






@ 4:30



Bogotazo said:


> Fat Radio Guy: And the character of Miguel&#8230;lots of people talk about Miguel's character; that he's spoiled, that he's undisciplined, that he's a piece of pork meat (meaning arrogant); how do you deal with that? You also have the face of a tough guy.
> 
> Diaz: There's something important in this; of men, I speak well of, or I don't speak. But I've known Miguel for many years, and he's always been the same Miguel. The people think that, for you to be good, you have to always have a smile on your face. It's not necessary. You can be a good person, understand? The person's thoughts, feelings, their way of expressing themselves, their ethical condition for life and for himself&#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cotto addressed this in a radio interview I translated, in which he's the most joking and loose I've ever seen him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fat friend of his gives off a ghey vibe


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes a quiet family man. hes also one of the most recognized people in boxing. he cant go any where without people bugging him


hes quiet but hes not a family man. its known hes cheated a lot on his wife and they almost divorced. hell that was on 24/7's


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think some Puerto Ricans still cling on to the way Tito used to be with the fans - warm, approachable and fun. Cotto isn't like that. He's a modest, family man that isn't quite familiar with being all smiles and talkative for the camera. And they mistake that for arrogance/rudeness.


lol with family man again. IDK how cotto and pac get called family man all the time. They cheat


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think Prime Trinidad will make Miguel become a woman.
> 
> Anyways.. My uncle met Miguel and said that Miguel was a real G.
> He know his son is a homosexual but he don't care. He said that if his son wanna be gay.. he support that.
> He's a real G.Great dad too.


Your uncle's son is a ****?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

elterrible said:


> lol with family man again. IDK how cotto and pac get called family man all the time. They cheat


its possible to cheat on the side and still be a family man. main thing is taking care of your kids


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> its possible to cheat on the side and still be a family man. main thing is taking care of your kids


You are a pure retard. Cotto doesn't take care of his fucking kids.. Have you seen his son?
You telling me a good Dad would let his Son do the things he do?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This is funny, because this isn't the first time I've heard this type of story. One of our ladies recently came back from the Island and said she saw him at the club, said he was a dick and called her a bitch because she refused to hook up.


interesting you'd think he wouldn't even be phased since it takes so little effort for him to swoop hoes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are a pure retard. Cotto doesn't take care of his fucking kids.. Have you seen his son?
> You telling me a good Dad would let his Son do the things he do?


I don't keep up with the boxing gossip to the degree you do.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't keep up with the boxing gossip to the degree you do.


atsch

Really SS?


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

he likes the big fat cock


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not possible to cheat on your wife and still be a family man, wtf is that logic? If you are married, your wife is a part of your family, the end


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> It's not possible to cheat on your wife and still be a family man, wtf is that logic? If you are married, your wife is a part of your family, the end


did he cheat on her with a dude?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> It's not possible to cheat on your wife and still be a family man, wtf is that logic? If you are married, your wife is a part of your family, the end


look up italian politician Silvio Berlusconi sometime. when the media blew up the fact that he cheats on the side HIS CHILDREN immediately rushed to his aid and said he's always been a good father who was there for him

being faithful isn't no auto indicator of being able to take care of the fam for a man. diff story for women


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> look up italian politician Silvio Berlusconi sometime. when the media blew up the fact that he cheats on the side HIS CHILDREN immediately rushed to his aid and said he's always been a good father who was there for him
> 
> being faithful isn't no auto indicator of being able to take care of the fam for a man. diff story for women


You are a virgin aren't you?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

JDK said:


> Exactly this.
> Not only off of Tito, but other PR fighters as well who have big personalities.
> Must be a cultural thing where Cotto came up a little short. dirty face dan would probably know
> @DirtyDan


You're all wrong.

Cotto doesn't have the power of the island by his side which is why Puerto Ricans can't relate with him.

Trinidad used the power of the island to full effect which is why even Mexicans were enamored by his charm.

Not to mention that his son is a homosexual.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are a virgin aren't you?


as much of a virgin as you are ugly and witless.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah it seems like people tend to have polarizing experiences with Miguel Cotto, its either he was really cool or very stand offish.

My overall view is that we can't expect a man who makes a living by trying to inflict pain on to his opponents to be warm and inviting, now if a fighter happens to be so than cool but if he's not than so be it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Blanco said:


> *Yeah it seems like people tend to have polarizing experiences with Miguel Cotto, its either he was really cool or very stand offish.*
> 
> My overall view is that we can't expect a man who makes a living by trying to inflict pain on to his opponents to be warm and inviting, now if a fighter happens to be so than cool but if he's not than so be it.


perhaps its a cultural thing

I found latinos to be warm and hospitable people, so their standards could be higher compared to non-Latinos


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> perhaps its a cultural thing
> 
> I found latinos to be warm and hospitable people, so their standards could be higher compared to non-Latinos


All things considered, its somewhat amazing how big of a draw he is, he headline 8 MSG cards and sold close to 120,000 tickets, surpassing Muhammad Ali and Felix Trinidad's MSG ticket sales. And that's not even counting his Boardwalk Hall and Yankee Stadium ticket sales.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Blanco said:


> All things considered, its somewhat amazing how big of a draw he is, he headline 8 MSG cards and sold close to 120,000 tickets, surpassing Muhammad Ali and Felix Trinidad's MSG ticket sales. And that's not even counting his Boardwalk Hall and Yankee Stadium ticket sales.


yea Americans love the hell out of him. He's like an adopted American fighter. I know lots of women who think he's attractive too


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yea Americans love the hell out of him. He's like an adopted American fighter. I know lots of women who think he's attractive too


He hasn't had a fight in Puerto Rico in 7 and a half years, that tells you all you need to know LOL.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Just for the record, I did get a high five from him as he entered te MGM. Was rooting with some COTTO fans for the PAC Cotto fight. Very electric night in Vegas


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

One of my co-workers a puerto rican woman met him and said the same thing he took a picture with her but he was very arrogant and came across as a total dick. Always seemed nice to me but whatever.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> One of my co-workers a puerto rican woman met him and said the same thing he took a picture with her but he was very arrogant and came across as a total dick. Always seemed nice to me but whatever.


it seems he likes Americans


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Cotto only seems happy when he's around elastic man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


are you rooting for the Sexy one or the mute one


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno if its a cultural thing and I could be wrong here but Benitez was meant to have been a major dick and Puerta Ricans seem to like him. He was a party dude though so maybes it depended on when you bumped into him.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> its possible to cheat on the side and still be a family man. main thing is taking care of your kids


What about beating your wife, is is possible to do that and still be a family man? now that that one is out of the bag too


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Yeah it seems like people tend to have polarizing experiences with Miguel Cotto, its either he was really cool or very stand offish.
> 
> *My overall view is that we can't expect a man who makes a living by trying to inflict pain on to his opponents to be warm and inviting, now if a fighter happens to be so than cool but if he's not than so be it.*


This is some of it. Theyre athletes, they became famous by performing well at their sport. People expect them to be like movie stars or rock stars but you dont have to be a people person or crave attention to be an athlete.


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it seems he likes Americans


Americans like him since he don't say anything.

But we all know what's up with him. I hope Martinez beats his ass if they fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Americans like him since he don't say anything.
> 
> But we all know what's up with him. I hope Martinez beats his ass if they fight.


tell me more:huh


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

cotto>>>


----------

